# Nice weather and big flounder - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/21/2018 - Double Trip*

For the first trip tonight, I had the Paul C. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were nice, with ENE wind at 5-10mph and normal tide levels. Water clarity was excellent, and the fish were holding just off the shore on hard sand bottom. We got of to a really fast start, gigging 9 big flounder in the first 30 minutes. The last fish took a while to find, and we ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 black drum and 1 sheepshead. The flounder were big on this trip, with most in the 18-20" range. The smallest flounder was 16.5" and the largest was 22".

For the late trip, I had the Donny D. group of 4 onboard, making up for the rained-out early trip yesterday. Conditions were worse later, with SE wind at 15mph and hard falling tide. Water clarity declined with the falling tide, and most areas were murky, making for some difficult gigging. We got on the fish right away, gigging 7 in the first 30 minutes. After that, the action slowed down and we had to make several moves, taking a few hours to find our remaining fish for a limit. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead. The fish on this trip were smaller, but still solid, with most in the 15-18" range, and the largest at 20".

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 23
June: 12-14, 18, 19, 27, 28
July: 6-13, 15-18, 22-24, 26-28, 30, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/22/2018*
Fun trip with new customer Randy F. group of 2 tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. I made a long run to an area I haven't gigged since last October, and it paid off big. We found the fish holding in deeper water 10-20 yards off the bank over hard sand bottom. We made quick work of our flounder limit, and then went looking for black drum and sheepshead before heading in. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead. The flounder were big, with the largest two fish at 21".


----------

